# yea....... i made my first stripe!!



## TheOriginalName (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey all.

I'm just a little excited...... i feel like shouting from the top of the world....

I had my first testing last night and i passed with flying colours and have achieved my first stripe.........yea!!

So now i'm offically half way to yellow belt (bushidokan, so white then yellow).

I've got my next testing on Wednesday night..... and if i pass i'll get to yellow belt..... 

I'm not sure if its the physical achievement or the sense of accoplishment but i feel like i'm on top of the world.

I just had to share with the world......


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 18, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! Keep it up that BB is just around the corner. :uhyeah:


----------



## Emptyhand (Jun 18, 2007)

Congrats !!! That is awesome.


----------



## Drac (Jun 18, 2007)

Outstanding...Congrats...


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 18, 2007)

That's terrific!  I remember my first test...  I know for me, it was a sense of accomplishment-  I knew I could do it kind of thing.  Well done!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 18, 2007)

Congrats!  Well done!


----------



## Yeti (Jun 18, 2007)

Fantastic! Congratulations!
It's definitely a good feeling. Good luck next Wednesday! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2007)

Congratulations!  You've taken your first step on the journey - keep us up on how it goes.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 18, 2007)

Wonderful!  :ultracool Keep us posted of your progress!


----------



## Ryokeen (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm waiting for my first earned yellow belt.

I've obtained a yellow belt before hand, thouh I felt as though it was given to me. I have yet to feel good about myself as you do.

Though the first run through, it was me and my two brothers (well in our minds we're brothers) and we all obtained the belts together. Individualy.

That was a great feeling.

Though I am alone now, I know earning my yellow belt under Mr. Farnsworth will feel great!


Nice job, keep it up .
Get a good nights rest tomorrow night and practice a bit tomorrow I'm sure you'll do great


----------



## qi-tah (Jun 18, 2007)

Yay... congrads, you rock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good luck for Wed. night!


----------



## Hawke (Jun 18, 2007)

Woot! Woot!


----------



## mjd (Jun 19, 2007)

good job, feels good don't it, wait until you get to BB


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 19, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS DUDE! That's very cool.


----------



## masherdong (Jun 19, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Jun 19, 2007)

Way to go!


----------



## TheOriginalName (Jun 20, 2007)

Tonight i was tested agian...... and got my second stripe!! 
YEA!!! If i was on top of the world on monday i must be on my way to the moon by now.....

I don't think my grin can get much larger!!

Now i'm qualified to grade on Sunday - which i've been told is more a formality rather than a actual test...... so all going well i'll be yellow belt on Monday!!

So if you are reading this and don't know about taking up a MA i recon give it a go - in the matter of two months it has changed almost every aspect of my lfie, i'm fitter, happier and more at peace with myself than ever before!! And the only hard thing was taking that first step into the dojo...... its gotten easier since then!!

Thanks for all the support from everyone as well - i love the fact that this forum exists and that everyone no matter what MA is supportive and helpful!! 

YEA!!!!!

Can you tell i'm a little excited??


----------



## Origami (Aug 8, 2007)

Sincere congratulations.. After coming back to TKD after a 30 year break (I'm 55 today!) I've just gone up to yellow myself and I'm looking forward to that first stripe... my eight year old (we started him at TKD 8 months ago,) and my hubby (who can't bear to be left out of anything ;-) have both recently got up to blue.. I was griping that I'd never be able to catch them up when I had to break for 6 months due to ill health.. our master reminded me that when those two get to cho dan bo.. (the belts before black belt) they could be there for YEARS... I'll have time to catch up!...  Congratulations again - stick with it!
Lotsaluv,


----------



## Carol (Aug 8, 2007)

Origami said:


> Sincere congratulations.. After coming back to TKD after a 30 year break (I'm 55 today!) I've just gone up to yellow myself and I'm looking forward to that first stripe... my eight year old (we started him at TKD 8 months ago,) and my hubby (who can't bear to be left out of anything ;-) have both recently got up to blue.. I was griping that I'd never be able to catch them up when I had to break for 6 months due to ill health.. our master reminded me that when those two get to cho dan bo.. (the belts before black belt) they could be there for YEARS... I'll have time to catch up!...  Congratulations again - stick with it!
> Lotsaluv,



Keep at it Origami.  Remember that a Black Belt is just a White Belt that never quit!  

Congrats TheOriginalName!  Great job!!  artyon:


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 9, 2007)

Congratulations OG Name, keep at it and you'll be black belt in no time!


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Aug 9, 2007)

Congrats!  Let's all celebrate wih push ups!  JK.  Hope you're working hard on the next step.  Best wishes!


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 10, 2007)

Congratulations!!!  That is awesome!


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 10, 2007)

Congratz!!!!!  Keep up the hard work!


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 11, 2007)

Congrats! Nice job


----------



## Tames D (Aug 11, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## whitetiger2001 (Sep 24, 2007)

CONGRATS
:cheers::karate::highfive:


----------

